# my new 55gallon



## GloomCookie (Dec 30, 2003)

yay! so here a decent pic of my new tank. Its got 2 kissing Gourami's, 2 covits, 1 oscar, 1 jack D, 3 mollies, 1 crayfish, 1 fire dwarf gourami, and 2 pleco


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

looks good bro. try to hide those wires and it will look great!


----------



## GloomCookie (Dec 30, 2003)

yeah kinda ran outa cash. planning on getting some nice potted plants to go behind. gettin tired of the same old backgrounds....


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

a oscar and a jd will not fitin a 55g!!!
that is a sweet lookin tank tho bro!! what substrate are you using is it gravle or sand?
keep it up


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice setup


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

I agree.. an oscar is to large for that tank.

good grow out though.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Hmmm...everything will most likely be killed by the oscar and jd in time cept for the plecos and crayfish.

A jack dempseys will do great in a 55g an oscar will not, but sounds like an awesome tank nonetheless and you wont have to worry about the oscar outgrowing it for maybe a year or so..


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

nice


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Hmmm...everything will most likely be killed by the oscar and jd in time cept for the plecos and crayfish.
> 
> A jack dempseys will do great in a 55g an oscar will not, but sounds like an awesome tank nonetheless and you wont have to worry about the oscar outgrowing it for maybe a year or so..


 nah man the crayfish will go too. I feed my Oscar them on a regular basis he loves them.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

my 5 oscars are Panzys.. they wouldnt touch a creyfish... lol..p*ssy's.


----------



## GloomCookie (Dec 30, 2003)

everyone's still a baby fer the moment, oscar is only about an inch to inch and a half. jd is about an inch. hope'n to have them grow with the rest and hope they stay docile... i guess i will se what happens...


----------



## GloomCookie (Dec 30, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> what substrate are you using is it gravle or sand?


 its a very fine black gravel, basically i took plain black gravel and beet the crap out of it with a mallet till i got it small enough


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i like it


----------



## GloomCookie (Dec 30, 2003)

Death in # said:


> i like it


 thank you.


----------

